# Pics of Fish and full tank shot.....



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Heres a few pics of what i think is a rhom, and my 30gal. Sorry for the bad quality, but its difficult taking pics of him.










View attachment 51161


View attachment 51163


View attachment 51164


View attachment 51165


And a full tank shot...What do you guys think? Sorry about the glare.

View attachment 51167


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice look. It'll do the little bad ass for some time but start saving up for a bigger tank!!

looks real good though


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> Nice look. It'll do the little bad ass for some time but start saving up for a bigger tank!!
> 
> looks real good though
> 
> ...










very nice


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> Nice look. It'll do the little bad ass for some time but start saving up for a bigger tank!!
> 
> looks real good though
> 
> ...


Thanks. I plan on buying either a 55g or 75g come May.

I have tried real plants in the tank but they always died so i have now moved on to fake ones. I really like how the ivy looks on either side.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

waspride said:


> TheSaint said:
> 
> 
> > Nice look. It'll do the little bad ass for some time but start saving up for a bigger tank!!
> ...


nice one I think the plant looks real good







I'd love a rhom like yours but I dont have the space. Once again I like what you have done with your tank! Decorating a smaller tank and not making it look crowded is difficult but you have pulled it off just right!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

very nice look for a small tank... definatly not to crowed which is good


----------



## organ (Feb 15, 2005)

I like


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice.. i like the setup!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice fish man.... and dont weary about the quality of your pics. I am still trying to master that two...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

That setup looks real nice









however the large rock looks a bit precariously balanced, with a nice pointy bit to ensure maximum pounds per square inch


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a Nice Set-up


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> That setup looks real nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is large and pointy, but its not that heavey and doesn't put alot of pressure on the side of the tank. Trust me i have tested, the last thing i want to have happen is a crack or leak.









Ive been thinking to changing my gravel out for sand like your tank yorkie


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

you have a pretty nice looking tank, man. it looks very natural and unique...you did a very nice job with the large rocks and well placed plants, imo.

goodwork!!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking tank and rhom


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice....love that round rock. he looks like a bad ass from what i can see the pic


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i like it...


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

are those plactic plant? If so ....

Looks great any ways


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

looks like a compressus or an altuvei to me from the pics .. not a rhom ... nice set-up

carl


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

I'd agree with carl never seen a Rhom look like that!! I think it's a Altuvei

Tom


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Kebabman said:


> I'd agree with carl never seen a Rhom look like that!! I think it's a Altuvei
> 
> Tom
> [snapback]914470[/snapback]​


Yeah, I thought the same thing. I posted a thread in the Identification Forum to get a confirmation from Frank, but the pics are bad. I hopefully he will cooperate and i can get better pics soon.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s good to me


----------

